# Do you get sick of eating your favourite foods?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

For me, this seems almost incomprehensible, but for others, it appears to be a fact: some people get sick of their favourite foods 

I eat porridge (cooked oatmeal cereal with mixed nuts, fresh or dried fruit, spices and milk) every morning. I also have a banana, some plain (my favourite) yoghurt and a cup of black tea with milk and, if I have the time, a shot of espresso about an hour later.

I eat an apple almost every day. Just thinking about it as I write the word apple already makes my saliva run. I pop grapes into my mouth individually or by the handfuls like children pop candies into their mouths. Grapes are a fruit I eat 4-5 days a week.

I devour mixed nuts throughout the day, every day. I top up with a few spoonfuls of plain yoghurt and have a few extra when I am heading out for a jog, and I have more when I come back home.

I usually have brown rice for supper. I love the crunchy, nutty flavour and the mixture of greenish and brown kernels. I love the flavour so much, that I sometimes eat a spoonful between meals as a snack and flavour treat. I sauté a vegetable and put it over the rice. Sometimes I cover it with butter and herbs, sometimes tomato sauce, sometimes a coconut milk and curry mixture. For protein, I add tofu, lentils, beans or cheeses. It's simple and fast, but it has all of the essential nutrients and food groups. And I top it all with loads of herbs and spices.

I devour cheeses by the kilo almost weekly. I snack on them, have them with my meals, take them with me when I am heading out for a long bicycle ride. I alternate with yet more mixed nuts and an apple and a banana.

So, you get the picture: I eat the same foods as part of my meals, then eat them again as snacks, etc., and I don't tire of them: I want more!

And then I hear others say they get tired of their favourite foods  Do you?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

People do seem to be one or the other. My mom is like you--she could never get sick of her favorite foods. I'm not like that, unfortunately--I _can_ get sick of them. But my favorite foods are not things that I could eat every day. One of my favorite foods is Mexican food (i.e. burritos, chile verde, etc.) But I only get that from restaurants for the most part, and I wouldn't want it every day. It's a special treat when I have it, and if I had it too often, I would get sick of it.

Like, I order sandwiches from various delis pretty often. And I do have favorite sandwiches at these places. But sometimes I try and switch it up and get something new because if I get my favorites too often, I'll tire of them. Obviously I can get re-interested in a food, but it may take a while...

There's only one food item that I can eat every day and never get sick of it: watermelon. I eat that every day during the summer--we always have it around our house. That I can never get sick of. But everything else, even small snack foods, if I have it too often, I can get sick of it!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I would get sick of them. I suppose if you define them broadly enough, that might be the case. I will never get sick of eggs or beer, thanks to the variety. Cheese is pretty broad as well.

But I would tire of eating a banana every single day


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> But I would tire of eating a banana every single day


However, maybe you'd better while you still can!

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/18/opinion/18koeppel.html?_r=0


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No, I am one of those who could quite happily live on the same things every day and never get sick of them. Porridge - oatcakes & cheese - chicken & rice. Mmmmmm!


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

My meals run on a weekly cycle, according to what the "daily special" in the university canteen is, e.g. every Monday is Schnitzel, every Thursday is Currywurst, every Sunday is Flammkuchen. That might sound a bit tedious, but they are all German delicacies and to be quite honest, I lack the imagination, money and culinary skills to come up with anything else.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

As true of vitamin supplements as it is of the food which has the vitamins, minerals and proteins we need -- if you don't switch it up, because it is habituated to the same chemistry passing through, the digestive system partially 'shuts down' and stops absorbing and converting many of those nutrients.

Throughout my life, a number of people around me have commented that I'm one person they knew who they believed would actually be happy with a simple tablet that took care of all nutritional needs. They're pretty correct that I would be. (One person I met topped that, she had thought of also, 1 tablet, no need for elimination) 

Because of that personal disposition (...it is just fuel, why sit for hours at the gas station instead of driving somewhere?) I have no patience with foodies, or food talk 

But if you're not switching it up on your food intake, you're getting a lesser amount from what is taken in, and in that habit, losing out. That repeated same stuff healthy diet could have you a bit malnourished.

The Asian healthy eating prescription -- along with of course "moderation in all things." 
A little of everything, not the same all the time.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Ah, the Mensa. Yes, I loved having Flammkuchen, Schnitzel, and... well, I guess I could stomach a Currywurst, too 

I am certain that I get enough variety, PetrB, as I eat many different kinds of cheese, many different fruits and vegetables daily, have both soy and cow's milk in my coffee and cereal, eat both milk and soy yoghurt, use different types of lentils, beans, nuts, etc., eat exclusively home made bread, have sardines weekly, have an egg roughly every 3 days, and, although I mostly eat brown rice, I also occasionally have potatoes or pasta. True, my cereal is almost always rolled oats, but the fruit and nuts I add are not always the same ones. And how could I forget the kilos of peanut butter I go through (the real kind made of ground peanuts, not the artificial sort with hydrogenated oil and sugar added). About once a month I even eat cooked animal cadaver parts  I also supplement with a multi vitamin-mineral tablet every 2-3 days, plus a vitamin D also every 2-3 days, but not on the same days. While some might not agree, I feel that my diet is quite varied, in fact, I make a point of trying to buy different fruits and vegetables when I shop.

But that is a diversion, as this thread is not about whether healthy eating is good or not, but about whether one gets tired of one's favourite foods.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I avoid all the things I like most. I know my body can't handle them in bulk. And yes I probably would get sick of it if I ate it often. Mexican food, Indian Food, Chinese food, and etc.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

YES, if I eat them too often.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes. I tend to eat something I love until I hate it and then I probably won't like it again for months or maybe years...sort of like how I listen to music. I wish this wasn't the case, but that's how I am.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> I avoid all the things I like most. I know my body can't handle them in bulk. And yes I probably would get sick of it if I ate it often. Mexican food, Indian Food, Chinese food, and etc.


I'm very fortunate. I can eat them all to excess and I could do so daily  It's the restaurant versions of these cuisines, loaded with all of the salt, sugar, monosodium glutamate and fat that causes my body to balk.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Eating brings me little joy, either from sweets or otherwise.

Utter ennui.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

PetrB said:


> But if you're not switching it up on your food intake, you're getting a lesser amount from what is taken in, and in that habit, losing out. That repeated same stuff healthy diet could have you a bit malnourished.


 Odd that nuns, Georgians, and Italian peasants, none of whom are known for their varied diets, are among the healthiest & longest lived of us, then!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Agreed. Before the advent of globalization, people had to eat regionally produced foods, so their variety of intake was reduced, but they got the essential nutrients from quality whole food sources.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am a creature of schedule and habit. I eat the same breakfast and lunch every day (unless I'm away from home) and have for years. Oatmeal in the morning. Cheddar cheese with whole grain bread and a ripe banana for lunch. If bananas aren't yet ripe, I will substitute a red delicious apple.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I would die without variation. Also when I first taste something I really like I am overwhelmed by how special and tastefull it is, but if I eat it too much I will miss to taste other things instead, also the things I don't like about it will get more attention until I really grow sick of it.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I will NEVER get sick of pizza, Mexican food, or pho.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've stayed thin by following the same eating schedule for years. Never get tired either physically or psychologically of having the same breakfast and lunch every day. I love oatmeal and cheddar cheese!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ha! Just finished a nice big bowl of oatmeal with a bit of fat-free milk! (8 AM, EDT) Filling, low calorie, curiously refreshing!
Highly recommended!!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:tiphat: You are my kind of eater, hpowders. I have porridge for breakfast every day, and oatcakes & cheddar for lunch most days. The evening meal is our biggest & usually has meat or fish - most usually, chicken or salmon. No need for the high life - that's us, sorted!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> :tiphat: You are my kind of eater, hpowders. I have porridge for breakfast every day, and oatcakes & cheddar for lunch most days. The evening meal is our biggest & usually has meat or fish - most usually, chicken or salmon. No need for the high life - that's us, sorted!


Ha! I also have chicken or salmon for dinner too! Some brown rice and either peas or corn with it. A red delicious apple for dessert. Lots of alkaline water to wash it all down!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Ha! I also have chicken or salmon for dinner too! Some brown rice and either peas or corn with it. A red delicious apple for dessert. Lots of alkaline water to wash it all down!


If you're ever in our country, sir, do drop round for a meal! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for that! Much appreciated! Likewise, if you visit Florida!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

PetrB said:


> As true of vitamin supplements as it is of the food which has the vitamins, minerals and proteins we need -- if you don't switch it up, because it is habituated to the same chemistry passing through, the digestive system partially 'shuts down' and stops absorbing and converting many of those nutrients.
> 
> Throughout my life, a number of people around me have commented that I'm one person they knew who they believed would actually be happy with a simple tablet that took care of all nutritional needs. They're pretty correct that I would be. (One person I met topped that, she had thought of also, 1 tablet, no need for elimination)
> 
> .


Haha! I've never been asked that question before, if I would actually replace food with a pill, but count me in as the 3nd person you've met that may feel that way! It's probably because both of us are such music nerds that we actually enjoy things other than things for physical survival, where intellectual stimulation is more valued than the physical. I eat multi-vitamins all the time, but of course, it's impossible to have just a tablet to take care of everything (we do need lots of protein and carbohydrates, not just vitamins and minerals), but I've never been such a fan of food. I'm a super-taster by many standards, in that I sense a lot of things I don't like in foods, certain flavors, textures, etc. so that makes enjoying food rather difficult much of the time. I have a low appetite most of the time and prefer very plain food, which many would argue is an abuse to the use of food (lol) but I enjoy it for what it is. I'm a weird mixture of hard to please and easy to please, because I don't live for food. I just want something to make me not suffer hunger and off I go into the world of _music _again! I think the idea of food and how it can be prepared and all that is more pleasing to me than the reality of eating it. :lol:


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

NOT TO ME most food in the stores ARE NOT GOOD FOR YOU!!!They have high fructose corn syrup in bread,cakes,candy & so on.So i have a bread machine here to make my own bread instead of buying the bread in the store.Lunch meat is not good so i get raw chicken,beef bacon & fish from the stores.


----------

